# Clubs and Wholesale



## Biggs1001 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey folks,

I'm looking into upgrading my clubs (six years with a Maxfli complete set purchased from Target) -- I've toyed with some Mizuno, Callaway, and TaylorMade irons -- I loved the clubs I've tested, but the cost is...high...to say the least.

My dilemma is this -- I want some 'real' clubs, meaning I want to build my set from the bag up and avoid a pre-made complete set. The cost is the only hindrance, so I thought I'd ask if anyone knows of any wholesalers/direct from factory manufacturers of the above companies.

I know there are websites where people will buy out a company who is liquidating (furniture and electronics are the most common -- you can easily find a Cannon digital camera for a fraction of the price you'd find the same camera in Target, if you buy it wholesale) and sell for much less -- does this exist with golf equipment?

I'm very wary of used clubs and desperately want that 'new club' feel (and maybe even that new club smell -- it works for cars, right?) but the cost is holding me back -- so does anyone know of any cheaper alternatives to get good clubs? I've done some browsing but seem to only find Chinese "Calaway" and "TaylerMade" clubs 

Thanks!


----------



## Biggs1001 (Aug 8, 2009)

One additional item -- has anyone dealt with Rockbottomgolf.com?

They seem to have decent enough deals if you find clubs/items you're looking for, I just wanted to see if anyone had any experience -- basically to see if they're legit 

Thanks!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I've never done business with them,. but they look legit from their prices. You have to be really careful not to fall into the trap of looking at a price that is too good to be true. It almost always is. Counterfeit clubs are a serious prob;lem these days and the simple thing to do when you are interested in any brand is call the manufacturer and ask if the place you want to buy it from is a licensed dealer. If they aren't, stay away.

Depending on your budget, you might want to consider used clubs. There are terrific deals to be had buying from places like CallawayPreowned.com, 3ballsgolf.com, and other places like Golfsmith and Edwin Watts, who have trade ins they want to resell.

You could also try Ebay, but before you buy, ask for the serial number on the clubs, call the manufacturer and see if the description matches what the factory says it should be.

Keep something else in mind, if you go to a store with fitting available, they should offer it even for a used set if you want to bring it back to have the lofts and lies adjusted.


----------

